# My New Z



## tedhrs (Dec 30, 2002)

I got a new project its an 87' 300zx Turbo. I have pics, granted this is a project car, so i will be gutting it and basically starting from scratch. I have intended to start with the engine. Then work my way round to the body.


----------



## tedhrs (Dec 30, 2002)

*Needed to edit previous*

I went and picked it up last night. The title shows it as being a 1988 model. I am sure that someone can tell me what year it is exactly. The plate on the door panel says 11/87 as manufac. date. I am going to go through a list of things that i need to do to it.

1. Repari the engine. The Pistons need new rings and the crankshaft needs new bearings.
2. Fix an exhaust leak.
3. Fix the suspension, the front is tight, but the rear bounces up and down.
4. Fix left fog light.
5. Fix right headlight (it doesn't raise as high as the left one!!!)
6. Put new hood lifts on.
7. Put the stock air filter assembly back on (maybe put an aftermarket one on)
8. Replace the carpet
9. Replace the rear trim around the whole inside back area.
10. Fix the oil pressure guage.
11. Fix the Fuel guage.
12. Fix passenger side mirror.
13. get a new armrest cover.
14. fix the stereo. It has an aftermarket one. Can anyone tell me what color is the factory wire for the power antenna?????
15. Replace right front fender.
16. Possible replace right door (might be able to fix ding)
17. possible replace the right rear fender.
18. Put the spoiler back on rear.
19. Sandblast the whole dern thing.
20. Paint it (this will be last)

Just a lil work to get it back in shape. Drove it home last night, the engine actually runs superbly, turbo spooled up and all. The transmission and the clutch are tight, don't think i'll mess with those. If anyone has any suggestions that might help with my endeavor, please don't hesitate to message me or post it on here.

Thanks, wish i could post pictures.

Ryan


----------



## tedhrs (Dec 30, 2002)

pics are found here of it.


http://members.cardomain.com/tedhrs88zt


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Damn you don't have the joy of fixing a digital dash. Looks good. Check my link in my sig of my 87 300ZX


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah thats a nice one man


----------



## mr.300 (Mar 5, 2004)

looks like a decent car man
good luck wit it there a sweet car to do up


----------

